# Just a Reminder!!!



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I write this to all of the members of Cigar Live with deep sincerity.

With all of the smoking bans coming into effect, lets all remember to do all we can. Contact you Local, State and National politicians and let them know how you feel. The only way to stop this is to make our selves heard.

Lets not stand by and let our freedoms be taken away but stand up and shout about our passion!!

All of us can do something. Please, Call a politician today!!

Click HERE to find out who you need to call.

Joel


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Joel...cant thank you enough for this...your absolutely right...the political theory is...the loudest squeak gets the oil. That is to say that those who make the most noise get the attention...Cigar Smokers Unite!!!

We need to be heard. get out and send an email, make a phone call...its not as intimidating as it seems. it takes very little time and it can make all the difference in the world. 

Let them know. all we want is the opportunity to enjoy ourselves as those who have a glass of wine do. Cigar Smokers are generous, fun loving, very relatable people. were easily approachable, eager to teach, and fun to be with...Cigar Smokers make this world just a little bit of a better place to be. My pennies...but something to think about.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Already called-----*

I agree and everyone with this community need to do just this. We will be the only ones to lose in the long run--And ofcoarse the retailers.


----------

